# El neutro



## acicciamia

Hola perdonadme, tengo una pregunta urgentisima porque manana tengo el examen escrito de gramatica espanola.
Por favor podriais explicarme cuando se utilizan y qué significan las siguientes construcciones?  Por favor hacedme algunos ejemplos ademas de las explicaciones.

lo + adjetivo o adverbio
lo + (adjetivo o adverbio) + que + verbo
lo + que
lo + de + sustantivo o infinitivo
de lo mas + adjetivo.


Muchas Gracias, besitos a todo el mundo y perdonad la molestia.


----------



## sabrinita85

acicciamia said:


> Hola perdonadme, tengo una pregunta urgentisima porque manana tengo el examen escrito de gramatica espanola.
> Por favor podriais explicarme cuando se utilizan y qué significan las siguientes construcciones?  Por favor hacedme algunos ejemplos ademas de las explicaciones.
> 
> lo + adjetivo o adverbio
> lo + (adjetivo o adverbio) + que + verbo
> lo + que
> lo + de + sustantivo o infinitivo
> de lo mas + adjetivo.
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias, besitos a todo el mundo y perdonad la molestia.



Hola, éste es mi intento.
Pero espera a un nativo a que lo revise:

Eres *lo mejor* del mundo 
Es *lo peor que me **podría** ocurrir*
*Lo que* no entiendas, dímelo
No me gusta *lo de ir* de casa en casa
Es un argumento *de lo más interesante*.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que se dice "eres *el *mejor del mundo", pero vamos a ver qué dicen los nativos..


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que se dice "eres *el *mejor del mundo", pero vamos a ver qué dicen los nativos..


Uhm... No sé...
Rojo canta:
_* Eres lo mejor* que encontré en la vida
Eres la canción que trae alegría
Nunca olvidaré cuánto me has amado
* Eres lo mejor*
_


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm...a lo mejor se utilizan las dos formas..tengo unas dudas..


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Mmm...a lo mejor se utilizan las dos formas..tengo unas dudas..


La diferencia es que cuando dices "*el*/*la *mejor" siemple está implícito el sustantivo (hombre/mujer), en cambio al decir "te deseo* lo* mejor", *lo* no necesita complementarse con un nombre; es como si él mismo reemplazara a un pronombre: *eso*.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, entonces ambas son correctas:
eres lo mejor del mundo
eres el mejor del mundo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Rayines said:


> La diferencia es que cuando dices "*el*/*la *mejor" siemple está implícito el sustantivo (hombre/mujer), en cambio al decir "te deseo* lo* mejor", *lo* no necesita complementarse con un nombre; es como si él mismo reemplazara a un pronombre: *eso*.


¿Y entonces se puede decir "eres lo mejor" o no?


----------



## Rayines

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Y entonces se puede decir "eres lo mejor" o no?


Sí, sí, claro , pero tiene un significado muy particular, en general lo refieres a una persona, y se entiende. No quedaría bien decir "este vestido es lo mejor".


----------



## irene.acler

Pero, es màs frecuente oìr "eres lo mejor del mundo" o "eres el mejor del mundo"?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Y entonces se puede decir "eres lo mejor" o no?



Sì, per esempio: "Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado". Se si dice "Eres lo mejor" senza più, l'espressione suona un po strana, perché "lo"+aggettivo si usa di solito con significato astratto.


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Pero, es màs frecuente oìr "eres lo mejor del mundo" o "eres el mejor del mundo"?


No sé, no me lo dicen muy frecuentemente . Pero dime, Irene, ¿se podrían decir ambas frases en italiano, a ver si lo podemos comparar? Creo que la primera es más general, la segunda es más específica.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Pero, es màs frecuente oìr "eres lo mejor del mundo" o "eres el mejor del mundo"?



Non sono sicuro. Dipende. tutte e due frasi sono possibili.


----------



## sabrinita85

Vale, gracias Rayines y Ceci!


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, en italiano serìa: 
sei il migliore (del mondo)
sei la persona migliore del mondo.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola, éste es mi intento.
> Pero espera a que un nativo lo revise (o: "a un nativo que lo revise):
> 
> Eres *lo mejor* del mundo
> Es *lo peor que me **podría** ocurrir*
> *Lo que* no entiendas, dímelo
> No me gusta *lo de ir* de casa en casa
> Es un argumento *de lo más interesante*.



Una piccola correzione.


----------



## sabrinita85

Rayines said:


> No sé, no me lo dicen muy frecuentemente . Pero dime, Irene, ¿se podrían decir ambas frases en italiano, a ver si lo podemos comparar? Creo que la primera es más general, la segunda es más específica.


Uhm.. en italiano, se diría:

Eres lo mejor del mundo = Sei la cosa/persona migliore del mondo
Eres el mejor del mundo = Sei il migliore del mondo


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Una piccola correzione.


Grazie, in effetti mi ero un po' incartata su quel pezzo!


----------

